# CC's wine tasting



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

For those of you who know me, I cook and cook and cook. It's therapy when you have a charter captain husband and a 7 y.o. who's going on 37 who knows everything - just ask him. I have catered several parties/dinners/receptions for friends and family over the years. I've constatnly been asked to open a restaurant. Ain't happnin! I can't/won't do 24/7 when I have a kid who still wants me around. However, after some deep consideration - not to mention some prodding and poking from friends and family - I am going to go ahead and open a catering business. Move over dk/Due South Custom Charters, here comes the rock's Due South Catering Company. That being said, I've got a lot of leg work to do getting licenses and such, but CC's wine shop on 98 in GB is allowing me to debut (sp) out of their shop on August 28 5-7p.m. I'll be matching the foods to the wines. Both are free. Y'all come by and give us a shot. Pick up a business card or two. I don't know if I'll have the menu down by then, but you can at least taste some of my specialties. It may also get you a chance to meet some other forum members in a not so formal basis. Give me a shout/PM or post to let me know about how much I need to cook.

Thanks guys. Wish me luck!


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*Damn it is about time girl:clap wish u all the best.*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Michelle!

All of you ought to make it by for some free food from Michelle! She is hands down one of the BEST cooks ever, and as a lot of you know I like to cook too and got a few of my own recipes, so when I say the BEST, I really mean it.

Lots of seafood and pork dishes, but nothing is simple or standard. Everything is full of exotic flavors with a southern/lousiana/cajun flare with a style all her own.

Free food...free wine? I'll be there Michelle!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks you guys. I'm kind of surprised at the response of just word of mouth. I talked to one person about doing it and in a 24 hour period, landed two parties and a weekly engagement. That's with no advertising other than the forum and that one person. I guess I should have started it earlier? Who knows? I've gone from dragging my feet to being really excited - and Clay and Linda know I don't get excited about much other than shovel nose lobster (rocklobster). I'm thinkin' cajun angels for a starter - assuming they will be serving a chard. After that - I'm waiting on the wine list to match the foods to. Y'all come by and say hi. It's only for 2 hours. Try to squeeze in some time for free wine and food!


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds fantastic. WHere on 98 is CC's??? Thanks.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

congrads on the new venture. Time permitting I'll try to make it out next weekend for some tasting and to grab some cards. However, you should consider getting your cards out to the CO/XO's of the squadron's at NAS and Milton. We're always getting together as for some kinda party and it's hard to find good food for a lot of people.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

CC's is in the strip mall by O'Rielly's across from Barnhills.

Who would I need to contact to get the cards out ot the XOs/COs of the squadrons? I certainly have the ability to feed large groups good food. Two years ago, I catered my God-daughter's wedding reception for 400 people. That was my biggest challenge. It took 7 8' tables (packed full) to hold all of the food. But everyone went away happy and full.:toast


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *rocklobster (8/17/2008)*CC's is in the strip mall by O'Rielly's across from Barnhills.
> 
> 
> 
> Who would I need to contact to get the cards out ot the XOs/COs of the squadrons? I certainly have the ability to feed large groups good food. Two years ago, I catered my God-daughter's wedding reception for 400 people. That was my biggest challenge. It took 7 8' tables (packed full) to hold all of the food. But everyone went away happy and full.:toast




Just get some business cards to military folk, and don't forget the Air Force down at Hurby and Eglin. They pay good for good catering. I'll stop by at the tasting and get one of your cards. Good luck on the new venture.



Is that the Barnhills by the Oreole beach boat ramp?



Kevin


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

How do I get the cards to the military guys. dk is retired, so we don't go on base that often, if ever. 

Yes, it's the Barnhills by the Oriole Beach boat ramp. CC's is across the highway in the strip mall that has O'Rielly's on the eastern-most end.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Michelle. I talked Mitch into going to CC's for the wine tasting tonight and to support your inauguration with catering. the food was delicious and paired well with the wines....from Chile. Unfortunantly, i was a week too early...will see ya next week. :banghead


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

That's o.k.. The date for my catering is the 28th. I did a private party last night for PJC Foundation Guild. Handed out a lot of menus and business cards. Everyone raved about the food. It was a pretty big spread. Pulled smoked boston butt, rotisserie chicken, blackened shrimp, baked feta, shrimp dip, antipasta, veggies, cheese tray, dark chocolate brownies and lemon squares. Oh, and stuffed mushrooms. The shrooms and the blackened shrimp were the biggest hit on the unsweet side. The brownies were the biggest hit on the sweet side. dark chocolate with red wine. can't beat it. I'm beat though! It was a lot of food for one person to put out. I think I'm going to have to take cooch up on her offer to help the next time I have that many folks and that big of a spread!


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

If I didnt already have plans I would make the trip from Atl just for some of that smoked boston butt! Its got to be the best I've ever put in my mouth! Good luck and I will see ya soon.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Mike! Just how much butt have you had in your mouth??? oke

When you gettin back down here again to go diving too?


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

I am waiting on some shark nuggets/butts what ever they have. I have been looking for the first opportunity to get down. One minute its 3-5 and the next I get pics of a lake??? WTF??? Maybe when I get down for good I wont be worried about it! All I need is a house and a job!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Amen to that!


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Luck, we will stop by and say hey and partake. We have made it to CCs on wine tasting day a few times at theirold location


----------

